# 3D Printing > 3D Printers (Hardware) >  Creality CR-10 Smart PRO x ANYCUBIC KOBRA MAX

## Pilot737

Hello! My first posting here!

Actually I'm on a project of building a home 100% Scale Boeing 737 Simulator.

For sure I need a 3D printer. I've been looking on the market and found *Creality CR-10 Smart PRO* and* ANYCUBIC KOBRA MAX.*I need big beds, since some of the pieces which I need to build are large.

Which one do you recommend??

Thanks!!!

----------

